# E-collars



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Curious how many of you use a e-collar for training or hunting situations? I have hunted with some fols who think they are the cure all for there dogs problems, without properly collar conditioning there dogs for it.

For the record I do use 1 for training and hunting. Dan


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

> I have hunted with some fols who think they are the cure all for there dogs problems, without properly collar conditioning there dogs for it.


I would only use if the dog is collar conditioned properly. It is not the cure all for my dog's problems.

It is a training tool, not a program


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

They are the cure for many common problems IF THE DOG IS THOROUGHLY conditioned. It's interesting to note that most pointing dogs are not totally collar conditioned while most retrievers are (those that are run with a collar). I personally keep them on my dogs all the time. I have never seen the need to take them off since I never trial mine.


----------

